# How often do you shampoo/steam clean your carpets/rugs?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I only clean the carpets once in a while when they need them. The carpet is only in a part of the house where the cats are, so they dont get all the dogs tromping on them. When I had carpet in the bedroom, I was cleaning it at least once a month. It was terrible carpet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We steam our carpet ( only in the family room ) every 2-3 months. With 4 dogs and 3 grandbabies (under the age of 2 ), sharing the floor space, this is a minimum.............usually right before the kids and babies come for the weekend.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We vacuum daily. And I have a carpet cleaner, but it doesn't do a very good job. I used it for spot cleaning.

Then I have someone come in every late spring (after the rains have passed) and do the rugs. And again in the late spring, early summer (after the rains have passed).


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a carpet cleaner and as most of my house is carpet I tend to clean them about every 6 weeks. Not as much in the summer but in the winter the carpets get really dirty.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I might be a nazi too. We (my husband, I have a bad back) vacumm every other day. We have a steam cleaner and do it about every 2-3 months.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

No pattern here.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to shampoo my rugs every 1-2 months. I have ivory colored rugs, ugh....which are awful with the dogs. I haven't done it in a while now, since we are planning on putting new rugs in within the next month or so and some laminate flooring.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any time there is an accident, I shampoo the spot. The whole rugs, maybe every few months. I need to do it again. Thing is my shampooer doesn't emit water anymore. It does suction, though. So I have to pour water on the floor by hand and scrub, then use the machine to get the water up. It's a backbreaking hassle.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We've got old beige colored carpet... So I do it when it needs it, which works out to about once every 1-2 months.  Thankfully since we put the wood floors in last spring it's just the bedrooms now.


----------

